# Agh stupid mouth stitches!



## TheOpenRoad

I got my wisdom teeth out (the bottom two) on Tuesday, and ever since everything has been hell for me lol. The right one was the only tooth that was "in" and it was also infected to start with. They put me on an antibiotic and painkillers (Tylenol with codeine which I never even bothered to take) and then scheduled me for surgery. I hated the feeling of the Novocaine (as usual) and did not really like the "twilight sleep" sedation either, because I woke up when they were stitching my mouth and I thought I'd be waking up when they were completely done. I didn't feel anything but I still didn't like it.

So anyway, I stayed at home in bed for a few days on Vicodin and more antibiotics... and now I've noticed that on my gums on both sides where they stitched... the stitch is like "cut off on the ends" (imagine like tied off fishing line) and its rubbing against the side of my mouth on both sides. So now I have irritation-like canker sore type things on both sides of my mouth from this rubbing. The stitches are supposed to dissolve on their own but it just annoys me so much. If I didn't have more sense I'd just rip them out now!! :10: But anyway, I am going back for a follow up on Thursday (5 days away!!) and these stitches BETTER dissolve faster than that or I will go crazy. I can't even like lay down and try to sleep because it irritates me so much, and I wanted to wean off the painkillers but it hurts/annoys me so much I wind up just taking more Vicodin so at least I can get to sleep. I just can't wait for these things to be out of my mouth so I can brush back there and just feel like my mouth is back to normal!!! :brsh:


----------



## AngelaGM

OUCH! I am sending get well vibes your way!


----------



## tinktink22

all my wisdom teeth had gotten infected and i ended up in the er for vicodin. yah it was gnarly pain. but i got them out with out a problem and i took a week off work for nithing i never had pain. hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Ashley

Aw I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jennifer

ah, that sucks! i hope everything feels better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje

wow! I didnt even know they could sew that area.

I feel your pain. When I had my wisdom teeth taken out the dentist took out all 4 at the same time Q_Q. And he left the area's open (unstitched). After the anesthesia wore off I was in agony. Good thing for ice cream!


----------



## blueangel1023

23 yrs of my life, I never had to get my wisdom tooth taken out (lucky me) but from your first hand experience, it sounds quite painful...I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WhitneyF

That sucks! I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## tadzio79

I had a horrible experience when I got my wisdom teeth taken out too.

I even developed dry sockets - it was painful to eat &amp; drink. No fun!

Hope you feel better soon! :huggies:


----------



## KristieTX

I'm so sorry! I hope that the stitches dissolve soon and you are able to get some relief.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had my wisdom teeth taken out when I was about 19. It was horrible. I went in and had one taken out cause it was the worst and went later and had the other three taken. I was awake both times but numbed good with novocaine. One had to be cut out and they almost had to send me to a specialist. I was sooooo sick from the novocaine the next day. Bad experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828

All of my wisdom teeth are coming in. Two are almost all in, but the other two are slow. They don't bother me and they're coming in pretty straight. I was supposed to have all four pulled a while ago, but I never bothered and I don't think I will. I'm sorry you're having such a sucky time though.


----------



## dentaldee

do lots of salt water rinses.......4-5 x a day and it will help heal things and dissolve the stitches faster. the usually dissolve in 7-10 days.........they may have just left the ends a bit too long.........I know it's annoying but hang in there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad

Thanks for the kind words everyone... I will definitely be doing more salt water rinses if it means the stitches will dissolve faster!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela

Awww I totally know how your feeling. My stitches were driving me nuts. I hope the salt water rinses soon do the trick.


----------



## SherryAnn

Stop in the dental care section of a drugstore and pick up some orthodontic wax (the kind used for braces.) You can pinch a small piece off and put it over the part of the stitches that is causing irritation!


----------



## dixiewolf

Yeah, I am 29 and my wisdom teeth fit my mouth perfectly. My dentist wanted to take them out once b/c "they might be hard to clean" but um, if they fit and never a cavity, then why? I guess he suggested it b/c it seems most people have to have them taken out.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I still have my wisdom teeth in and so hopefully when I do get 'em in they wont get infected. Hopefully it goes smoothly and they pain subsides and the irritation will go away. I hate canqer sores. I got 'em all the time when I had braces. I had to get something from the dentist for them cuz they hurt sooo bad. Good Luck.


----------



## Shelley

I know how you feel. I had mine taken out when I was 18. I hope the stitches dissolve for you soon and you are feeling better.


----------



## sassychix

im so scared to get my wisdom tooth pulled out now =[


----------



## pookz

I have the same problem with one tooth.  I thought the pain was infection but no, the mouth is swollen and irritated from the non dissolving sutures rubbing against my cheek.  I put a small piece of gauze between the sutures and the swollen cheek and it took the pain  away.  The gum is only slightly irritated now.  My dentist reluctantly said I could do this but he would rather I tough it out.  I don't know but I think the gauze is better than all the pain pills I had been taking.  I'm looking for a smoother material to replace the gauze.


----------



## pookz

I have the same problem with one tooth.  I thought the pain was infection but no, the mouth is swollen and irritated from the non dissolving sutures rubbing against my cheek.  I put a small piece of gauze between the sutures and the swollen cheek and it took the pain  away.  The gum is only slightly irritated now.  My dentist reluctantly said I could do this but he would rather I tough it out.  I don't know but I think the gauze is better than all the pain pills I had been taking.  I'm looking for a smoother material to replace the gauze.


----------



## Alison M

Saje said:


> wow! I didnt even know they could sew that area.
> 
> I feel your pain. When I had my wisdom teeth taken out the dentist took out all 4 at the same time Q_Q. And he left the area's open (unstitched). After the anesthesia wore off I was in agony. Good thing for ice cream!


Just had a wisdom tooth out. They leave the hole open - the stitches are if your gum is extra messed up so that it's a neat socket hole not a huge gnarly mess of tears.


----------



## BrendaSparks

Incidentally, modern methods of facial surgery are already more gentle. My doctor warned me that it would hurt for several days when this happened to me. It was difficult for me to return to the dental clinic for counseling again but I live in NY. I made an appointment online to get urgent medical care. I was given an injection and prescribed special rinses. It really helped to quickly reduce inflammation. Don't use painkillers the next time, it is better to consult a doctor.


----------



## Feezah Abhm

https://ckk.ai/d322j


----------



## Slavafuzayloff

Problem related to teeth is always Painful. It is advisable to pick a best doctor (General as well as dental) and go for Regular checkups. It can save you from many problems. I reside in New York City, for General Doctor, i can totally rely on Medical Clinic NY

Still looking for Dental clinic nearby. If any recommendations, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Emaan

Good food is essential for good health. We get a lot of diseases from our diet but we have no idea about this. go here and try to figure out how to maintain your health. and share it with friends and family


----------

